# Weißer Rand....



## bigfella (9. März 2004)

Hi..

Hab unter "Weißer Rand" schon gesucht.
Leider auch keine Erklärung dazu gefunden.
Hab eine Page mit PS in der Breite 1004 px erstellt.
Wenn ich diese Seite mit dem IE vom Desktop aufrufe, passt die Breite einwandfrei.
Wenn ich diese Seite allerdings auf meinen Webspace hochlade, dann ist rechts und unten (neben bzw. unter meinem PS gesliceden Design) ein weißer Rand.

Hab schon die Margin Werte gecheckt.
Mach meine Seite mit MS Frontpage.

Das ist der Code dazu:


> <BODY BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>



Verstehe nun nicht, wie ich den nervigen Rahmen wegbekomm, denn der vertikale Scrollbalken nervt....
Bitte helft mir..
Danke


----------



## rootssw (10. März 2004)

Wie genau kann man sich das vorstellen?
Hast du vielleicht 'nen Link?


----------



## liquidbeats (10. März 2004)

border="0"

versuchs mal damit. 
wenn das PS eine grafik ist  oder  ein link. dann dort einfügen


----------



## rootssw (10. März 2004)

Na, dieser Versuch wird wohl nix bringen!
Es ist ja schliesslich nicht rundherum ein weißer Rand!

Na, wenn schon ein Lösungsvorschlag, würde ich dir so einen empfehlen (vorausgesetzt es handelt sich z. B. um ein Bild, DIV oder ähnliches):


```
<html>
<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" margin="0" style="margin:0px;">
<img src="bild.gif" border="0" width="100%" height="100%" style="top:0px; left:0px; margin:0px;" />
</body>
</html>
```

@liquidbeats:
Ich wusste garnicht, dass ein Link 'nen Border hat!   
(Sorry, aber ich liebe es mich über andere lustig zu machen  - und um mir mit gleichen Mitteln eins auszuwischen ist es jetzt leider zu spät! - Chance vertan!)


----------



## liquidbeats (10. März 2004)

ja ein Text link hat das nicht aber ein Verlinktes image schon =)

Was es nicht so alles gibt!


----------



## rootssw (10. März 2004)

Man, man, man!
Wozu hab' ich denn geschrieben



> Chance vertan



?!
ZU SPÄT - auch für Erklärungen!  
Außerdem dann (bei einem Image als Link) müsste das Border-Attribut dennoch im <img>-Tag gesetzt werden und nicht im <a>-Tag! 

Und HIERauf brauchste auch net mehr zu antworten - ich werd's auch nicht!
Is ja nur Spass!


----------



## bigfella (10. März 2004)

Hi...
Also hier meine Testseite...

LINK

Also komisch..
Hab diesen vorherigen Link zu meinen Favoriten hinzugefügt.
Mit der selben Adresse.
Wenn ich auf diesen Link gehe, sehe ich den weißen Rand rechts und unten.
Wenn ich aber auf den Link gehe den ich bei Tutorials.de gerade für Euch erstellt habe, ist der Rand verschwunden..

Bin grad etwas verwundert...


----------



## liquidbeats (10. März 2004)

lol. hab das auch Grade Gesehen.
komische sache.
Wenn ich es nicht Besser wüsste scheint das ein Frame zu sein.
ist es blos nicht.
Muss irgend wo ein Fehler in der tabelle sein.
Check mal den quellcode und versuch mal überall bei 
Height="x" eine null oder eine eins einzutragen und versuchs nochmal.
Sollte irgendwo das height"x" fewhlen trage es nachträglich ein.
habe schon diverse probleme so beheben können.
Versuchs einfach. mehr weiss ich sonst auch nicht.
PS fertige eine sicherheits kopie von der Datei vorherab =)

GReats andy


----------



## rootssw (10. März 2004)

Naja, ich würde doch die width der Tabelle auf 100% setzen!
Und den anpassen.
Und mach wirklich mal Style="margin:0px;"!
Das hat bei mir meistens solche Probleme lösen können.
Übrigens:
Die Height-Angabe ist in Tabellen eigentlich nicht vorgesehen!
Nimm dafür lieber style="height:irgendwelchePX";.

Aber die Idee, dass das Problem nur dann auftritt, wenn man die Seite zu den Favoriten hinzufügt ist super!
So kann man seine Seite bei eine menge Leuten zu den Favoriten packen!
Super!


----------



## xollo (10. März 2004)

Hi,
vielleicht solltest du noch rightmargin=0 bottommargin=0 dazuschreiben, wobei ich rechts einen weißen Rand von ca. 3-4 cm habe. Das liegt aber sicher an der Auflösung und kann eigentlich so nicht vermieden werden.

xollo


----------



## jenno (18. April 2004)

Bau mal das hier im Stylesheet ein!


```
body {
	overflow:			auto;
}
```


----------



## thorusblood (18. April 2004)

huhu,

ich wollte mich nun eben durch Dein Problem wühlen und den Code lesen und schon in der ersten Zeile der Tabelle bin ich denke ich auf die Lösung gestoßen:



> <TABLE WIDTH=1004 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
> <TR>
> <TD COLSPAN=12>
> 
> ...



Das miese und trickreiche (und oftmals nervige an den sonst guten Tabellen in HTML) ist die Fehlersuche und Anfälligkeit.

Was man wissen sollte: man hat _KEINE_ Chance, Tabellen statisch vorzugeben, sondern der Browser interpretiert Deinen Code so, wie es ihm "dynamisch" richtig erscheint.

Deshalb die Sache mit den 1x1-Pixel-Grafiken und der Skalierung über width/height.

So weit so gut.

Doch musst Du aufpassen, dass Du niemals "Fehler" in den Größenangaben hardcodest (wie oben):
Da ist nämlich Deine erste Zeile nicht 1004 Pixel breit (wie die Tabell an sich!), sondern 1005 ! *gg
Folglich - und das sage ich bei vollem Bewußtsein meiner geistigen Kräfte - passieren die kuriosesten Dinge und Fehler.

Habe dies bzgl. schon viel erlebt ... ich könnte Dir nun nicht einmal sagen, WAS und WARUM es nun WIE anders interpretiert wird und nicht geht ... aber checke einemal komplett Deine Tabelle auf diese Umstände und es könnte gut sein,  dass es daran lag ....


----------

